# Epson L310 in process for DTG



## Spider Zone (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello,

I am kindly seeking assistance as there is hardly any info on Epson L310 that I was able to find except 2 videos that show the printer working after being converted.

I am trying to figure out which parts I will need with the T shirts tray/drawer. I am attaching a photo.

It seems to me the roller is needed and gets somehow mounted to the to be made T shirt drawer.

Is the paper feeder mechanism needed?

I am also trying to figure out how the PE sensor will work with the T shirt roll on drawer

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Zlaja86sb (Dec 12, 2017)

I am also building DTG from epson l310. Did you make any progres?


----------



## assa07 (Oct 6, 2014)

epson l310 flatbed: JetLT


----------



## gushtas (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello any news?

Did you make your l310 dtg?



Zlaja86sb said:


> I am also building DTG from epson l310. Did you make any progres?


----------



## gushtas (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello any news?

Did you make your l310 dtg?


----------



## assa07 (Oct 6, 2014)

My printers: JetLT modeliai - JetLT.com Flatbed printer


----------



## Skiver9 (Jul 29, 2019)

What sorts of prints do you get from a DTG printer?


----------



## assa07 (Oct 6, 2014)

We recommend that you use sublimation inks for the EPSON L310


----------

